# How much do women notice muscle?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Personally i'd say a lot, as i get bigger more will blatantly stare when i'm out and about but i find that girls notice me most when i'm leaner but still holding a good size, but of course you need to be in a t shirt for them to notice the vascularity. I know that some women like the metro pete doherty look but that's just a fad in my opinion, deep down women like to feel safe and with a guy who's 6 foot and 10 stone, she's not likely to be safe whereas with a man who's 6 foot and 16 stone she's likely to be a lot more safe. Some people say that women don't like muscle and are turned off by it, or think it's gross but i've never had any negative comments but then again i've not really taken bodybuilding to an extreme. Is there a cut off, to how big do you think you can be before you become too much? Personally i'm not looking to get any bigger, i'm happy with this size but want to work on getting leaner, but not too lean, as again that can be over the top too.

In your opinion, how much do women notice muscle?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

They probably all notice it, whether they *all* like it, no


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

my bird says "ewwww" at pictures of taylor lautner.

shes a shi.te lier.

i think 90% would like their man ripped or at least larger and strong.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

women love muscle because a lot of the time its a novelty, especially young girls. When i was rocking my vest in spain, i had some 18 yr old bird coming up grabbing my arm in front of my mrs lol, she werent too happy:lol: ..... and i have barely got any size and nowhere near lean compared to lots on here so i can imagine if ur in proper good nick, they will be dripping off u.


----------



## Knucxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Women do notice muscle and they love it! Ive been a doorman for 4 years now and its clear to me women love the big badboy lads that cause the trouble, its just in there nature. It agree some girls love the skinny joey essex types but id say majority of birds love lads who have some bulk.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

With me it's the first thing they notice, I'm always wearing some thing with short sleeves so they see the forearms instantly. Some girls love it, some assume that I'm vain and obsessed (which is correct)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

oh.... and pete doherty isnt metrosexual, hes just a skinny baghead. Metrosexuals are the skinny jeans and moisturiser crowd


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

Most women like a lean body, whether it's athletic or muscular. If you have a flat stomache and carry some size you'll be on to a winner.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

monkfish said:


> Most women like a lean body, whether it's athletic or muscular. If you have a flat stomache and carry some size you'll be on to a winner.


even if you have a face like jimmy saville?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

some lasses tell me they love it... some it just dont interest them and the like the skinny jeans spice boys.........


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Like anyhting in life, some like it some dont, l get more attention from men TBH.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Had a similar thread a few months ago.

Like I said then I get no more gash now then I did when I was 20kg lighter.

I was far more confident when I was lighter and it was my charisma and charm that woo'd the ladies.

Now I'm a lot less confident in myself yet I probably look after myself twice as much.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

In a T-shirt I looked like im getting there. Ive had a few girls, mainly friends compliment me. No strangers yet. I find far more guys come up and ask me if ive been working out, again mostly people I know.

I wonder what next year will bring me :laugh:


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

id say yes and no they like to touch and all that but they think you spend 4-6 hours a day 7 days a week training :/ at lest an normal person does they think you grow in the gym


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Like anyhting in life, some like it some dont, l get more attention from men TBH.


So true. Eastern European guys seem to feel no way about talking about my muscles..


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

defo, if you aren't a super model face guy... works wonders.

birds have stopped me grabbing my arm saying nice arms etc..

hen do's are always a winner too


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

women notice a guy thats in-shape if it shows

im 6`1, 13 stone with a good shape to me right now. im happy enough


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> even if you have a face like jimmy saville?


probably he seemed to get a fair few girls :whistling:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

They notice it mate-same as us looking at every womens jugs and picturing what they'd look like infront of us-I've been sat in the office at work behind a partition and out of sight when some of the lassies have came in and started talking about guys-they're the same as us talking about body shape and what they'd do and what they'd let the guy do to them-faces were a wee tad red when i stood up, just smiled and walked away.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Of course they notice!!!!!!! And I notice them noticing!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

they definanetly notice, they like muscular but not 'overly muscular' the safety aspect comes into it when they feel safe around a strong male, i defo have most attention when im holding a lean strong physique as opposed to when im ill or lose weight for any paticular reason, and agree with @Milky had random guys offering me compliments lol i can never get used to being stopped randomly and talking about training, its funny when im with my gf and the fellas or ladies stare cause she holds me even tighter lol


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

I think the average woman prefers the Beckham type body. I literally think other blokes straight or otherwise notice big guys more.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

We notice every last bit


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> they definanetly notice, they like muscular but not 'overly muscular' the safety aspect comes into it when they feel safe around a strong male, i defo have most attention when im holding a lean strong physique as opposed to when im ill or lose weight for any paticular reason, and agree with @Milky had random guys offering me compliments lol i can never get used to being stopped randomly and talking about training, its funny when im with my gf and the fellas or ladies stare cause she holds me even tighter lol


It was kicking off outside a boozer we were in one night and my ex told me had she been with her ex hisband she would have sh*t herself, but with me she knew she was safe.

As said previously you get a lot if the eastern european lads asking about it especially.

I once had a teacher at a school we were working out shout another teacher over to the window to look at my arms, few pupils jumped up too, lad l work with pointed it out :lol:


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, but lads notice it more. Around uni I usually wear baggie hoodies cos I don't like the attention, but yesterday they were all in the wash so I had to put a hoodie on that I haven't worn for about a year and it was pretty tight despite me trying to stretch it so you could see my arms, shoulders, back and chest clearly. Lot of girls were looking at me whilst I was walking about (good or bad I don't know... one girls eyes followed me for about 10 seconds as I walked past). The girl I'm seeing at the moment keeps telling me how safe she feels with me. Downside is girls assume your a **** when they meet you.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

are we talking love muscle here? Coz im sure they check the package out when they get chance


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i think they all notice it not all like it and my last girlfriend wasnt all that keen on me getting any bigger. currant G/f kinda likes it for now will see how long that lasts though


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

Milky said:


> Like anyhting in life, some like it some dont, l get more attention from men TBH.


you lucky bugger. xx


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> Like anyhting in life, some like it some dont, l get more attention from men TBH.


Lol so true. For every woman I get a compliment from I get ten more from guys... Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

Bensif said:


> Lol so true. For every woman I get a compliment from I get ten more from guys... Am I doing something wrong?


perhaps spending too much time around guys....


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes of course women notice muscle, but on what level will be the difference. I think generally, all people will notice muscle, as I get girls as well as men commenting on my muscles, even wanting to touch them. But whereas most people will notice, that will be split into people who just see muscle and a good body, and people who see and appreciate what goes into it, and actually assess what they see, ie great quads/delts etc.

As already said, once noticed, whether its liked is personal preference, but I blooming love mucsles!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Muscles are bloooooomin lovely


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

women notice me bieng a fat cnut so im happy with that ... actually dont you have to go out to get nitice by women ??? i dont go out so im exempt lol !!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Has it got to the point in the thread I can ask for pictures to assess or is it not time yet?!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Has it got to the point in the thread I can ask for pictures to assess or is it not time yet?!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

pumphead said:


> perhaps spending too much time around guys....


Haha ^ :lol:

But tbh i think guys aren't afraid to ask about it as much, as it isn't seen as chatting up, where as when a girl does it clearly is lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Before muscle = zero attention

Now = Loads of attention

Simples.


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

i think women prefer it when your cut, they don't appreciate just muscle mass


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> even if you have a face like jimmy saville?


have you not seen on the news how many people this guys banged????


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

tbf i dont notice many girls checking me out, its usually women that are 30+ giving the occasional glance, i prefer them anyway


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Keeks said:


> but I blooming love mucsles!


and i blooming appriciate your glutes!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Before muscle = zero attention
> 
> Now with rohypnol = Loads of attention
> 
> Simples.


thats cheating


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mockett said:


> i think women prefer it when your cut, they don't appreciate just muscle mass


Kind of, a lot of girls arent impressed by my abs at all


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I only get comments from men or older women  Younger ones are intimidated perhaps?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

L11 said:


> Kind of, a lot of girls arent impressed by my abs at all


who would be if you have to walk around with your t shirt around your neck to show them off lol.. my immediate thought would be (what a cnut ) haha


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

iamyou said:


> I only get comments from men or older women  Younger ones are intimidated perhaps?


id love to knob a milf but they all want to touch but not play. you know its game over when they compare you to their son my age. just makes me appriciate being tight n not offering a drink!!


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm a openly gay man at work and to my friends. I'm shy about it though. I don't volonteer the information (some reason I feel ok to online though as I guess it's annonymous). And I find the girls at work do comment on my size as I say "off to gym after work" and they are like oooh Marc flex those pecs lol.

I definitely think gay men like muscle as women also do as I do get women chat me up. Maybe Cus I am a challenge as I'm gay and they know I perhaps won't try it on anyway lol.

Big is best.


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> id love to knob a milf but they all want to touch but not play. you know its game over when they compare you to their son my age. just makes me appriciate being tight n not offering a drink!!


Yeah milfs love the muscle. Milfs are confident too they say it like it is!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

If you don't know them, then I think they do. As before you speak they see your physical appearance. I reckon it's a primal thing, Ie, good health, protector etc. But I think the initial "noticing" can be very short lived, as if it's an reflex to notice, then goes due to preference and the general intelligence of a person (intelligence as in we live in the modern world, so survival needs are different). But for some it might be longer lived, and their who UK-M date, pmsl.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

marc_muscle said:


> I'm a openly gay man at work and to my friends. I'm shy about it though. I don't volonteer the information (some reason I feel ok to online though as I guess it's annonymous). And I find the girls at work do comment on my size as I say "off to gym after work" and they are like oooh Marc flex those pecs lol.
> 
> I definitely think gay men like muscle as women also do as I do get women chat me up. Maybe Cus I am a challenge as I'm gay and they know I perhaps won't try it on anyway lol.
> 
> Big is best.


I might pretend im gay too and see if women really o get naked in front of me as they know im not interested :whistling:

elete the Gay Dorian pic as it seeme to offend (You know who you are) X


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yes they do. but that doesnt mean they always like it in a sexual way. some just want to see what it feels like.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

With a face like mine it does matter how much muscle I have I'll still get no looks


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

chris27 said:


> With a face like mine it does matter how much muscle I have I'll still get no looks


Try polish girls. They always seem to be with the ugliest f*ckers but they're always huge.[/racism]


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

L11 said:


> Try polish girls. They always seem to be with the ugliest f*ckers but they're always huge.[/racism]


 The fat ones need loving to


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

once i take my boxer shorts off they notice my muscle :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> once i take my boxer shorts off they notice my muscle :whistling:


well i bet theres fcuk all else to see when you rop your pants pmsl !!!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

definitely makes a difference


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> well i bet theres fcuk all else to see when you rop your pants pmsl !!!


lol cheeky c1nt ye


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Girls are as bad as men checking people out imo, especially when your tops off on the beach ect.... that's when the eyes stray lol!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Girls are as bad as men checking people out imo, especially when your tops off on the beach ect.... that's when the eyes stray lol!


women are human, of course they are checkin blokes out lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Girls are as bad as men checking people out imo, especially when your tops off on the beach ect.... that's when the eyes stray lol!


lol do you live close to a beach ??? i see a beach once every 2 - 3 fcukin years bro hahah...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> lol do you live close to a beach ??? i see a beach once every 2 - 3 fcukin years bro hahah...


at least greenpeace dont try and chuck u back in the sea these days:thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> at least greenpeace dont try and chuck u back in the sea these days:thumbup1:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

In my experience, a hell of a lot. The looks and comments I get across a wide spectrum of women I'd say proves it.

Even the girls/women at work who's bf's look like little ladyboys make comments and love it.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

They don't, cause I have none


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Milky said:


> Like anyhting in life, some like it some dont, l get more attention from men TBH.


Yeah what's that all about, and not so much asking they just do a lot of looking least ime.

Though saying that im always getting comments from the guys at work.

Girls of course notice, went up to plymouth today and sure enough plenty of them were swan necking.

Least until they saw my ugly mug.

Nice having, but i can see it getting tiresome after a while, and this is with me covered up in a fleece trying to be discreet.

Can't hardly manage that when the pecs keep trying to say hello.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

My belly gets a lot of attention as does my beard .


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes if the saturday afternoon skanks in yates count:whistling: ... .


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> women notice a guy thats in-shape if it shows
> 
> im 6`1, 13 stone with a good shape to me right now. im happy enough


skinny ****


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

ewen said:


> My belly gets a lot of attention as does my beard .


Sexy cnut.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Not nearly as much as they notice a good looking face!


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

i find it differs from culture to culture..i travel a lot and have noticed in more developing parts off the world the women rave over it more than in developed places like europe and are more attracted to beef.i mean a lot of countries people cant even afford good decent food so size and muscle generally means one is rich as can afford to eat well..hence women believe that man will be a good provider and will also **** em good..cuba was nice that way!!and other carribean islands...love it.haha


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

The bigger I get, the more the missus gropes. Before I started she said she didn't like muscles, I'm beginning to think she was just being nice to me.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> We notice every last bit


This exactly! Come on don't we notice evey detail of a nice looking girl?

If I can check a girl out to see what colour her eyes are just from a walk past I'm pretty sure they could do the same, if so inclined.

Same as some of you though I get more comments from guys, 3 today when I poped to the bank.

Guy 3 girls 0

Might as well stay inside then


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

Ideal Physique:



:wub:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> Ideal Physique:
> 
> View attachment 102746
> 
> ...


Really you think!? Seen more meet on a butchers pencil


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh Sh1t only just realised it was you, now what's go and happened to your rep bar?? Shocking truely is!


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

Well shoulders and V could be broader and forearms a little more striated. But those abs man........


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

loftus said:


> i find it differs from culture to culture...i mean a lot of countries people cant even afford good decent food so size and muscle generally means one is rich as can afford to eat well..hence women believe that man will be a good provider


Really?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Personally i'd say a lot, as i get bigger more will blatantly stare when i'm out and about but i find that girls notice me most when i'm leaner but still holding a good size, but of course you need to be in a t shirt for them to notice the vascularity. I know that some women like the metro pete doherty look but that's just a fad in my opinion, deep down women like to feel safe and with a guy who's 6 foot and 10 stone, she's not likely to be safe whereas with a man who's 6 foot and 16 stone she's likely to be a lot more safe. Some people say that women don't like muscle and are turned off by it, or think it's gross but i've never had any negative comments but then again i've not really taken bodybuilding to an extreme. Is there a cut off, to how big do you think you can be before you become too much? Personally i'm not looking to get any bigger, i'm happy with this size but want to work on getting leaner, but not too lean, as again that can be over the top too.
> 
> In your opinion, how much do women notice muscle?


we notice... we like.... very much


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

its in all women's genes, wanting a ALPHA male, they might not admit it but muscles bring out the need to be protected, altho in todays society the lines of secuirty are blurred, now they see the rich skinny pencil neck with the 'manbag wearing italian pumps the ultimate catch...but deep down they still wanna have a hot romp with Mr MUSCLES... :devil2:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> As far as body goes, my sixth sense tells me most women like the athletic look, natural broad shoulders, abs , strong looking forearms and a knarly v-taper. I am working towards nailing this physique down for the time being and am doing well. Have noticed women checking me out good and proper when they think i'm not looking, but then turn away when I look at them(?).
> 
> Though as someone has already said. Some like bodybuilder type, some don't. Just as some guys like women with fake boobs, some don't. These are more like a niche though than a mainstream preference.


Always find it amusing when 16 year olds start telling other people what women like and want


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes they all do the lying bints!

When girls say ewww I prefer my mans little pot belly its cute over a 6 pack ! 

They want to feel like they're with a man who can protect them plus with a bit of eye candy.

If they say other wise they're liars , but we know that anyway


----------



## marc_muscle (Nov 15, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> I might pretend im gay too and see if women really o get naked in front of me as they know im not interested :whistling:
> 
> elete the Gay Dorian pic as it seeme to offend (You know who you are) X


There is a gay club near where I go if in drunk lol and some straight lads even go there some from gym too. As the women feel a little more relaxed in a gay club. It's very easy to pull women in a gay club as they are more unsuspecting lol.

It annoys me as I can't come onto them they are just there to get cheap beer as well.... Women lol. I have seen some banned from being allowed in!

But all my female Fruit flies like muscled men. Guess they like the protection like the last bloke said. Bouncers always tend to get it!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

^i think there is a gap in the market for gay clubs tbh.

Example - gok wan, gay, or cleverest bloke on the planet?

Me and my mate were messing about informing girls in a club we were gay and if they decided to have a bath with us we'd get absolutely nothing from it, that didn't work as planned :lol:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

exercise your PC muscle, they notice that when they're getting shagged silly


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Really?


well ackee i have lived in kenya and worked there as a vso and during my many visits there i have trained with such equiptment and in similar conditions that are shown in your video and have many African bodybuilder friends.and a few of them are huge and most are the size of the guys in the video.its inspirational to say the least as most are building what muscle they have on limited means nutrition,and money..less than £50 a mth.but when a westerner visits that is big usualy bigger they are taken back..and considering the average visitor is usualy overwieght out of shape,when a fit muscular one comes into town with 19"guns and 6'4" 120kgs women love it..but saying that i get more than my fair share of women all black(thats my flavour in case you hadnt guessed) right here in U.K.. but it just tastes better in the tropics for some reason..thats how i percieve it anyway!!


----------

